# copy text from xpdf



## masayoshi (Oct 27, 2011)

Can I copy text from xpdf? I though it was impossible. If possible, tell me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 27, 2011)

Dunno about xpdf, but you can import PDF in OpenOffice or LibreOffice and then you might be able to copy text.

I know for sure, that you can select text (unless it's scanned or picture) with graphics/epdfview

An alternative could be to use ditors/pdfedit.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 27, 2011)

Of course you can copy anything - text and graphics - in Xpdf using the normal X Window System "clipboard", i.e. "highlighting and past[ing] with the third (middle) mouse button". Unless of course the content is protected against copying (or printing, etc.), as may be the case for some PDF documents.


----------



## pbd (Oct 27, 2011)

(Also you cannot copy text from PDF if it just looks like a text, but in reality is an image. In this case, you have to use some OCR program.)


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2011)

Whether text can be copied as text depends on the viewer.  Just tested, and graphics/evince does it.


----------



## masayoshi (Oct 27, 2011)

I really appreciate useful information.
Finally, I did well.


----------

